

Let me take care of that - hk__2
http://bobspace.com/let-me-take-care-of-that

======
Procrastes
I agree it's a good way to take responsibility, but I can see it getting out
of control if you don't leave people the opportunity to learn. I've had a
problem going too far this way and creating a team where, no matter how much a
I simplified and documented, no one could fix build problems but me. I've
since backed off a bit on later projects and made sure people get their hands
dirty early so they don't feel like I "own" the build (or an app or module or
whatever).

------
budivoogt
Great advice. Lending a hand on subjects which you know you can just do better
can save a lot of time, and you can avoid frustration by just communicating
that you're taking the responsibility.

